# Hardware Elk



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

December 21


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, haven't been there for years.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice... were there lots up there yet?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice pic! I have no idea where that is :?


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, there was quite a bunch in the meadow. (200 +/-) This shot is just a few of the better bulls that were together.

The Hardware Ranch is about 16 miles East of Hyrum Utah. (Cache County) That is a very scenic 16 mile drive up Blacksmith Fork Canyon.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

nice pictures, sure would like to see some of those big guy's during the hunt.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hope nobody minds if I add some photos I took at Hardware on Sat.

[attachment=2:30mnzm9k]100_0203-1.JPG[/attachment:30mnzm9k]

[attachment=1:30mnzm9k]100_0208.JPG[/attachment:30mnzm9k]

[attachment=0:30mnzm9k]100_0211-1.JPG[/attachment:30mnzm9k]

Enjoy.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

You can take a sleigh ride out amongst the elk.


----------

